# WashDC/NoVA/Maryland summer meetup



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Hey guys we last met in April. Weekday at Union Station.

How about Thursday, July 22nd at Pentatgon City Mall again?

Is it too soon, too hot, good idea - what?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Good idea. . . but I won't be in town. . .that's the week of my Guitar camp. . . . .


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

How do I get there from Union Station?  I'm off from work that week, but figure I can catch the early train down and a late train back.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

As Scarlet might remember, I'm in NY then...in fact I'll be heading home from NY on the afternoon of the 22d.  Week before or week after, or Friday for that matter....

Betsy


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> As Scarlet might remember, I'm in NY then...in fact I'll be heading home from NY on the afternoon of the 22d. Week before or week after, or Friday for that matter....
> 
> Betsy


As soon as I saw that you'd posted, I remembered we were meeting that week here in NYC!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

scarlet said:


> As soon as I saw that you'd posted, I remembered we were meeting that week here in NYC!


Let's all go to NYC!

Betsy


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Let's all go to NYC!
> 
> Betsy


Works for me! Since I can't go to DC on the Friday.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Does the 29th work for anyone?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> Does the 29th work for anyone?


Not me.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I'll be in Union Station on 7/25 from 7:30am to 9:00am. Anybody for a quick cuppa?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Oh Gertie, as much as I would love to, that would be a 3:30 am wakeup call for me. 

As to the other date/location. I don't believe I have any plans set in stone for the month. Just no Fridays please. Bridge Traffic going home os horrid.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I'll be in Union Station on 7/25 from 7:30am to 9:00am. Anybody for a quick cuppa?


I'll be there....seriously.  Unless something I don't know about now comes up...

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Does the 29th work for anyone?


Should work for me.

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I'll be in Union Station on 7/25 from 7:30am to 9:00am. Anybody for a quick cuppa?


Gertie,
I will be there.
Can't wait.
Just sayin....


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I _may_ be able to meet Gertie on the 25th. . . .

I am pretty sure that there's nothing on the 29th either. . . . .

Can't be 100% sure until I get home and make sure the calendar I'm looking at here on my phone is complete.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Maybe the 25th could be our meeting?    Not saying I don't want to see you people twice, mind you....

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

the only thing is the early morning is problematic for those in the . . . . . . .let's call them. . . . .._outer_ suburbs. . . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Most times are a problem for somebody...doesn't mean it isn't worth asking the question.   I only suggested it once others started saying they would meet Gertie...

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Great, wonderful, I'm so excited!!  I know I'll only be there for about an hour, so I really, really appreciate you guys coming down there so early in the morning.  

I don't know anything about Union Station except for the VIP lounge, so tell me where to meet you and I'll be there. 

And you'll get to meet my GS, too, if I can tear him away from his PSP long enough to say hi.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OOOH, the VIP Lounge...I never get into VIP Lounges anywhere...you must be special, Gertie...

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> OOOH, the VIP Lounge...I never get into VIP Lounges anywhere...you must be special, Gertie...
> 
> Betsy


Oh, I travel first class!!! They even give us free tea and Pepsi and itty-bitty muffins.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I feel like such a dum-dum.
The 25th is a Sunday - and one that I have a church obligation.

Boo Hoo.
And I really thought my calendar was clear.
I must learn to look at all three of my calendar manifestations before answering questions about my availability.

And heaven help me if someone asks me to go out of the country (that is another story).

sorry gertie.
(snif snif)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I knew it was a Sunday, Gertie, and I can still attend!  (I'm home churched. )

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> I feel like such a dum-dum.
> The 25th is a Sunday - and one that I have a church obligation.
> 
> Boo Hoo.
> ...


Boo-hoo is right. Maybe next time. I might make a trip up between Christmas and New Year.



Betsy the Quilter said:


> I knew it was a Sunday, Gertie, and I can still attend! (I'm home churched. )
> 
> Betsy


That's great! Anybody know a place we can meet there and get a quick snack at the same time?


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Pentagon City Mall is do able for me. Are we talking about the 22 still?

Sorry but 7:30 in the morning is too early for me even if I live next door. Especially on a weekend. Ilike my sleep. (grins)


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Prof - we changed it to the 29th so Betsy and Ann could make it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'll have to leave the house at 6:30, my husband will think I'm crazy.    But Gertie is worth it!

There's an Au Bon Pain pastry place there, I know...I'm checking out the dining scene..

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'll have to leave the house at 6:30, my husband will think I'm crazy.  But Gertie is worth it!
> 
> There's an Au Bon Pain pastry place there, I know...I'm checking out the dining scene..
> 
> Betsy


that'll be fine. I could take a later train, but my cousin has to travel north to pick me up. On a Sunday, everyone is clogging up the Parkway heading back to the City from the Shore. It's bumper to bumper.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Ooooh, I was just thinking a couple of days ago that it was time for another meetup! 

The 25th at oh-dark-thirty works for me... the 29th probably does too... are we talking about lunchtime-ish on the 29th?



Ann in Arlington said:


> the only thing is the early morning is problematic for those in the . . . . . . .let's call them. . . . .._outer_ suburbs. . . . . .


It's ok, we're used to you inside-the-Beltway types referring to us as the folks in the boonies.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I can make the 29th.

The outer suburbs = places where you can buy twice the house and yard for half the price. (grins)


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

And there's me... The one that lives in the middle of a cornfield. I'm beyond the  the outer burbs.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Whatever happened to this?  Are those dates definite, the 25th and the 29th?  Times, locations?  Anyone?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I will be at Union Station from 8am to 9am on 7/25. That's a Sunday. Betsy suggested a place to meet ... Au Bon Pain pastry. I don't know where that is in the station. I'll try to check on it. 

Wish I could stay longer, but I appreciate those of you who can make it traveling for such a quick meetup.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I will be at Union Station from 8am to 9am on 7/25. That's a Sunday. Betsy suggested a place to meet ... Au Bon Pain pastry. I don't know where that is in the station. I'll try to check on it.
> 
> Wish I could stay longer, but I appreciate those of you who can make it traveling for such a quick meetup.


When you get off the train, it's all the way to your right, almost at the exit.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

scarlet said:


> When you get off the train, it's all the way to your right, almost at the exit.


Great, I'll have the red cap direct me.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Great, I'll have the red cap direct me.


I won't say it's impossible to miss, because anything is possible.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I know there is the meet Scarlet thing but are we getting together? It sounded like the 29th in Pentagon City around 11:30. 

Just asking.

I have a new Kindle and cover to show people. They are both pretty. (Grins)


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

ProfCrash said:


> I know there is the meet Scarlet thing but are we getting together? It sounded like the 29th in Pentagon City around 11:30.
> 
> Just asking.
> 
> I have a new Kindle and cover to show people. They are both pretty. (Grins)


It's a meet Gertie thing, not a meet me thing....


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Whoops sorry. 

Make sure Gertie takes her meds that day.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> Whoops sorry.
> 
> Make sure Gertie takes her meds that day.


Taking them now before I go woo-woo.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Just a reminder I'll be at Union Station on 7/25 from 8am to 9am.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Taking your meds?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> Taking your meds?


Yessum.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Just a reminder I'll be at Union Station on 7/25 from 8am to 9am.


Um. I'm assuming this got changed and nobody posted about it here... Au Bon Pain had nice croissants, but no Gertie. Didn't see anyone else, either. Did everyone oversleep?


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I thought Betsy posted that she was off to meet with Gertie in the Good Morning thread?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I just saw that too.   But there's only one Au Bon Pain, and it's not that big.  I waited until 8.45 and then gave up and went home.  (I also accosted every woman sitting there that looked like she might conceivably be Gertie and asked whether that was her. )


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> I just saw that too. But there's only one Au Bon Pain, and it's not that big. I waited until 8.45 and then gave up and went home. (I also accosted every woman sitting there that looked like she might conceivably be Gertie and asked whether that was her. )


Susan, I'm so sorry we missed you. Probably my fault. I thought Betsy was the only one coming to meet me so we ended up in the lounge.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Aaargh, Susan, I'm so sorry!!! (And I walked by the Au Bon Pain and didn't see you!!!!!!!!!)


Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I thought Betsy was the only one coming to meet me so we ended up in the lounge.


I was under the impression that Geoff and Ann would also be there.... oh well, no harm done, I had a pleasant drive through DC (after wending my way through 100,000 Boy Scouts in town for a parade).... I'm just sorry I missed meeting you!

(And I learned that it is not even _remotely_ efficient to try to search KB posts for meeting updates on a K2.  )


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Aaargh, Susan, I'm so sorry!!! (And I walked by the Au Bon Pain and didn't see you!!!!!!!!!)
> 
> 
> Betsy


That's probably because you were looking for the hair color I had when we _last_ met.  It's different again.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> I was under the impression that Geoff and Ann would also be there.... oh well, no harm done, I had a pleasant drive through DC (after wending my way through 100,000 Boy Scouts in town for a parade).... I'm just sorry I missed meeting you!
> 
> (And I learned that it is not even _remotely_ efficient to try to search KB posts for meeting updates on a K2.  )


Who me?  At 7:30 on a Sunday!  No way!   . . . . .no, but seriously, if I hadn't just gotten back from a week of sleep deprivation -- way lot of fun, but sleep deprivation nevertheless -- and didn't have to be at Church at 9:30 I would have made the effort. . .but it was too hard to get myself organized that early. . . . . . .

Glad Gertie and Betsy had fun!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Are we still meeting on Thursday? If so, at what restaurant or where in the food court at the Pentagon Row Mall?


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I can no longer make this date - I know I am the one that started this thread this time.
Actually I am surprised that I have been able to make most of the past ones.

Betsy/Gertie - pics?

Just sayin.....


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

If we could do something Wed or Thu of this week, it would be great for me since I have the daytime "off" with DD in camp...


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I cannot make Thursday, I had a day long training session come up. I already have a lunch planned for Thursday. Sorry


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

working on the pics....just not at the top of the list right now

How about next week?  This week is difficult, though I would have done it...

Betsy


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Next week works for me. After that I am booked up for August. Back to back family vacations.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Right now I could probably make any week day given a little notice. . .For the next couple of weeks, there's nothing on the schedule that can't shift to another day. . . . .


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Next week is mostly better.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I can do next week. Just not on a Friday.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

In theory I could do next week Thursday or Friday, but I won't know until next week whether I'd have someone available to watch DD.

Does Wednesday of this week work for anyone, instead of Thursday?


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I am fine with next week but not this week. Thursday works best for me next week.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Susan, I'll most likely be bringing some of the BRATs if you need to bring DD along.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Good to know, Luv.  So is it tentatively next week Thursday?


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

That is what I have gleaned from the recent posts.
And have we decided on where?


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Next Thursday, some place in Pentagon Row. 

There are some great restaurants as well as the food court at the mall.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Pentagon Row and Pentagon City Mall are two different places. . . .not too far from each other, but not the same place. . . . . .timing should be after the lunch crowd . . . .maybe 1ish. . . . .


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

So.

Next Thursday, August 5, about 1 p.m.

Where?

Or should we switch it to August 27? 

<ducking>


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I can't believe I'm not going to be able to make it to another meetup.  After Monday, I don't go back to work till the last week of the month.  But...I've scheduled a doctor's appointment for the 5th.  Oh well, one day it will all come together.
deb


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> So.
> 
> Next Thursday, August 5, about 1 p.m.
> 
> ...


Pentagon City wasn't it?

As for the 27th... Not happenin'


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

LOL

Thursday, 1 PM, Pentagon City Mall Food Court. There is a Starbucks at the bottom of the escalator we can meet at.

I'll bring Octavian so everyone can see what the new Pearl Screen looks like.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Wasn't Pentagon City where we had our first meet-up?

Maybe Ann can bring balloons again!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Pentagon City was where we had the first meet up. . . we just gathered obviously at the bottom of the escalator and grabbed a big table as soon as one emptied. . . . .Susan brought the balloons. . .which flew away. . . .I put a "KindleBoards" sign on them and the tables. . . . .

What's wrong with the 27th, Heather?  You busy or something?  

deb. . . I'm SO Sorry you can't make it!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Pentagon City was where we had the first meet up. . . we just gathered obviously at the bottom of the escalator and grabbed a big table as soon as one emptied. . . . .Susan brought the balloons. . .which flew away. . . .I put a "KindleBoards" sign on them and the tables. . . . .
> 
> What's wrong with the 27th, Heather? You busy or something?


I, um, have a doctor's appointment that day. Yeah, that's what it is. a doctor's appointment. Very, very important. Can't be rescheduled.


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I, um, have a doctor's appointment that day. Yeah, that's what it is. a doctor's appointment. Very, very important. Can't be rescheduled.


I think I might have an appointment with the same doctor that day. Aren't you seeing Dr. NewKindle? I'm sort of hoping for a last minute change to a day earlier. But I'm willing to pay a premium for a Saturday visit; I just don't want to wait until Monday to see the doctor.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I love this board.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

THURSDAY

August 5

Pentagon City Mall

Food Court. . .bottom of escalator

And we'll snag a big table when we can. . . . .

oh. . . . 1 P.M.  

Be there or be square. . . . .


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Attention Greater DC area people -- that's everyone from Philly to Richmond and Pittsburgh to Ocean City. . . . . .

Thursday. . . .TOMORROW. . . .at Pentagon City Mall in Arlington. Easy access by metro or car.

1 p.m. at the bottom of the escalator in the food court. . . . .

Multiple Kindles on display . . . . . .

_I'll_ be there! 

(pssst. . . .there's a shop in the mall that sells Oberon Journals!)


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I'll be there too (hope that doesn't scare you away).


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I should be there too along with the BRATs (or some of them at least)


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I'll be there. I promise to try and behave


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Have a good time.  Looking forward to your report and photos.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Pretty sure I can be there...  not sure yet whether with or without DD, though.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, for some reason, I thought we were trying to change the date on this one, so I stopped thinking about doing it today.  I may or may not be there... 

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I think it was originally going to be last week but no one could make it. . . . . .

I expect there'll be another after August 27. . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh, so today is the changed date....I missed that a date had been decided.    Will let y'all know if I'm coming....

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

How many do we expect to be?  I think I count 5 so far with Betsy as a maybe for the 6th. . . . .


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

The BRATs are all coming. 

I also sent Mike a message on Facebook, but I don't know if he's coming). 

Betsy, I do hope you can come!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

So 5 plus 4 BRATs and possibly an honorary BRAT if Susan's DD comes. . . . .maybe we'll need two tables!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

We will need a third table for the Kindle's and iPads and other gadgets.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ok, got my day planned out and the KB meetuo can be fit in!!!!  See you there!

Betsy


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Pictures....don't forget pictures please.
deb


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Aaaaaand the nice neighbor from up the street just called back and said a playdate for DD at their house would be great for today.  So I get a GrownUpLunchOut.  

Those are rare, especially in the summer.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

drenee said:


> Pictures....don't forget pictures please.
> deb


I brought my camera with me.
but will not be able to upload them until this evening.


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

Have fun!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

It is always good to see folks and compare Kindles. I get a chuckle out of the number of Oberon Covers on the table (all of the Kindles had an Oberon cover and luv brought two extra covers.)


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I had to bail out early also.
But it was fun, as usual.

Incredible to see three KB mods in person at the same time.

Hope everyone else enjoys their local meets as much.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy and Susan took pictures. . . .I know you all are wondering!  Betsy was going to try to post them right away but the WiFi at the mall was abysmally slow.  The predicted hellacious thunderstorms were hitting just as we were all leaving so it will likely be this evening before any pics are posted.

I really like the graphite color on a kindle in person. . . . .looking forward to my K3.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks, Ann.  I am waiting.  Hope everyone made it through the storms okay.
deb


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I have to admit to being excited that I was the one with the latest and greatest toy. That is a first for me and will only last until the 27th. Ann (DX) and I (DXG) were able to get our DX's on the same author image so it was easier for folks to see the difference in contrast. It is not as impressive comparing the screen on the DX/K2 to the DXG as it is comparing the K1 to the DXG but you could still tell that there was a difference.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I just got home...really enjoyed the meetup, working on the pics now.  Enjoyed seeing PC's DXG--it's beautiful.  The screen is gorgeous!  Almost makes me want a K3.    Someday when Eleanor goes to Kindle heaven.

We had a great time, hope Heather gets home ok, tornado warning for the eastern shore...

Pics in a minute.

Betsy


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Looking forward to pictorial evidence of your meetup.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Geezy peezy, I said pics in a minute! 








from left to right, ProfCrash, Ann, the official pile of eReaders, Geoff, Heather's back, Susan,
unknown lady walking by refusing to give in to her curiosity. C'mon, Lady, you know you want to ask! 









Ann, her salad, Heather and ProfCrash. Heather and PC were dressed to represent the two different purple Oberon covers.









The Oberons & Kindles present...From left to right (correct me if I'm wrong), Ann's K1 in Creekbed Maple and KDX in Celtic Knot, my K1 in ROH, Geoff's K2 in Hosuki Wave, Heather's Hummingbird K2 cover, my iPad, Susan's K2 in Sky Dragon cover and Heather's K2 in Rose and DXG in the Sun pattern. Both the ROH and Sun are purple, mine slightly more blue than PC's. Below, PC's Sun DX cover. ProfCrash's and Rayna's K1s were camera shy.










Betsy


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Good pictures. Thank you, Betsy. Glad you all had fun.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Ohhh, Betsy, thank you, thank you.  
Great pics.
deb


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Nice pics!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmmm, in the pic I posted, the color on ProfCrash's cover looks almost black on my iPad...will check on the notebook.  May have to play with the color correction on that one as it really is quite lovely.

Betsy


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

Thank you, Betsy!  It is nice to be able to put some faces with the names.  I also enjoyed all of those Oberon covers.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I made it home okay. Apparently, the storms were faster than the traffic in Annapolis.

Here's some numbers for you number people:

6 KB members (3 of them Mods)
4 BRATs
9 Kindles (4 K1's, 3 K2's, 1 DX, & DXG)
1 Pad
10 Oberon Kindle covers (I brought along an extra  )
4 (I think it was only 4, unless Betsy had one) Vera Bradley bags

It looks like ProfCrash's K1 and Rayna's K1 didn't make it into the photos. For once we had more K1's than K2's. (And that was my K2 in the Rose cover, ProfCrash has a red Dragon on her K1)

Once again, I had a great time. It's always nice seeing you!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

No, I didn't bring my Vera Bradley, I brought my Levenger tote.  I'll see if I can get a link.

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

We also need to find a link for ProfCrash's Keen bag... That was nice!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

PC posted about it in Accessories:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,31642.msg572441.html#msg572441

Betsy


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks for posting the pix & info.  One of these days I hope to come meet everyone in person.  I feel like I know you just from your posts here.


----------



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

My it looks like Kindle heaven...............  I'm sure you all had a great time.
For so long I was a lone kindle but two other gals at work recently purchased kindles.  We might have to get together and take a picture


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Do it, Farmwife!  We wanna see!

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Heather, did the BRATs remember to take the balloons home?  I was thinking they should, but then forgot to remind anyone....

I have pics, but just got to the computer.  Give me a little while to get them onto photobucket and brew some tea.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Nope. About the time I made it to New Carrollton, I realized that we all walked away from the table at the same time and left the balloons tied to the chair. 

They were pretty, I wish we had remembered them.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Oh well,  I guess they made some kid's day after we left!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

OK, here they are. The one of Heather didn't come out at all well, and the group shot caught every single person at a bad moment. Some pictures are just not meant for posterity. 

But here's ProfCrash:









Ann and Geoff, and Geoff's neon tie:









And Queen Betsy:


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Sorry I couldn't make it.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


>


You did a good job airbrushing Ann & Betsy's hats out of the pictures!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Shhhhhhh!  They were there incognito.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hats were not required.  Everyone was on their best behavior.  

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

We had to behave.
We needed to give a good example for the BRATs.
And they were terrific, as usual.

Just sayin......


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Wow! Looks like everyone had a great time. I hope I can make it to one of the gatherings.

Heather,

I was at the New Carrollton Metro yesterday. But, I was just coming from jury duty!


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I'm been hoping to attend one of these meetings, but I'm not sure I'd be allowed in with my plain black Amazon cover!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

4Katie, 

That's why I bring extras  Kinda like those fancy restaurants that have loaner ties and jackets. 

Vet,

With my luck, we probably sat across from each other and didn't know! LOL


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

That's funny! Never know. I can't wait to meet you guys.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Vet, we look forward to meeting you!!!

Betsy


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Vet, we look forward to meeting you!!!
> 
> Betsy


Thanks Betsy, me too!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Vet and I are meeting for lunch this coming Monday (August 16) in Bowie at the TGIF near Bowie Town Center at 1:00. 

Can anybody else make it?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Meet a new person!  Sounds good.  (well, you too, Heather, but I just saw you last week.  )  I should be able to make Monday the 16th at 1.  

It'll be something to do while we're twiddling our thumbs waiting for the K3.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I'll be on vacation. Have a good time


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Susan and I were discussing a September or October meeting. Any takers?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

scarlet said:


> Susan and I were discussing a September or October meeting. Any takers?


No doubt _something_ will have to happen after August 27. . . . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm up for September or October...as long as that's all I have to commit to.  

I'm already committed for Monday....y'all have fun!

Betsy


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> No doubt _something_ will have to happen after August 27. . . . . . .


What's August 27th?


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

I think it's K3 delivery day!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

scarlet said:


> What's August 27th?


That's it! Revoke her KB membership!!!


----------

